# Trying to date an Auto Cycle



## rhenning (Jul 14, 2012)

My friends wife found this in her dads basement.  He is in his 80s and got the bike as a child.  I know it is a pre-war maybe 1938 to 42 era but would like a more expert opinion.  She would also like the rough value if that is possible.  Roger


----------



## daved66 (Jul 14, 2012)

that is an amazing find.  keep it in the family as long as you can.  

i am not an expert on prewar schwinns, but 37-39 would be my guess.

great bike


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 14, 2012)

1936

Flat braces and Fork lock in the center.


I'll buy it


----------



## kccomet (Jul 14, 2012)

great bike if its for sale im interested too


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a nice find...I agree keep it in the family for along as you can. The parts along I calculate north of $5,000.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 15, 2012)

Your vintage bicycle is a national treasure. 

VERY carefully disassemble it and clean it thoroughly and sparingly. 

It is worth a bundle.......!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought it appropriate to post some after pics of this bike. joserposer did a GREAT job with it. 
It's a 1 owner AC the gentlemen kept from his childhood until he couldnt' walk anymore.

***adding props for Xcelsior for shipping services


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 16, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I thought it appropriate to post some after pics of this bike. joserposer did a GREAT job with it.
> It's a 1 owner AC the gentlemen kept from his childhood until he couldnt' walk anymore.




Thanks Mark for posting these!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 16, 2013)

*Wow!*

An amazing survivor!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 16, 2013)

holy poop... now thats a find! Little Out of my price range but absolutely gorgeous!


Nick.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 16, 2013)

Damn! If you like Schwinn's I don't think it could get much better than that. Amazing survivor!


----------



## Dave K (Apr 16, 2013)

Wonderful bike.  Thanks for posting the pictures


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 16, 2013)

*ive come to the conclusion*

That ill never have enough bread to own one of these unless someone takes pity on me... But pictures will always be fun to look at and dream... Sigh*


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 17, 2013)

*?*

I'm curious ! Did this bike change hands ? And is it for sale?


----------



## jkent (Apr 17, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 17, 2013)

The bike went directly from the original owners family to joserposer and hasn't left his stable yet

unfortunately not for sale


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 17, 2013)

I think Lawrence said it best.
"That bike is a National treasure"
Thanks to Sue's dad and to Joey, for taking such good care of it.
I sure wish that we would have taken the group shot at the swap.
I don't know how long it will be, before that many deluxe original paint Autocycles will be seen together again.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 17, 2013)

Any first sunday that you and the others make it happen...we'll call it "The Attack of the Autocycles" as a sequel to "The Shelby Invasion."


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 17, 2013)

*pic*



cyclingday said:


> I think Lawrence said it best.
> "That bike is a National treasure"
> Thanks to Sue's dad and to Joey, for taking such good care of it.
> I sure wish that we would have taken the group shot at the swap.
> I don't know how long it will be, before that many deluxe original paint Autocycles will be seen together again.




I know it would of been a great picture for all of us to have hopefully we can arrange it again...


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 17, 2013)

old hotrod said:


> Any first sunday that you and the others make it happen...we'll call it "The Attack of the Autocycles" as a sequel to "The Shelby Invasion."




Don't do it in May, I will be in FL. Do it in June.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 17, 2013)

*Attack of the Autocycles ... I like it*



old hotrod said:


> Any first sunday that you and the others make it happen...we'll call it "The Attack of the Autocycles" as a sequel to "The Shelby Invasion."




Make June " Attack of the Autocycles " -- nothing better than a themed ride -- LOL


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 17, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Make June " Attack of the Autocycles " -- nothing better than a themed ride -- LOL




that works for me hopefully it will for the others as well


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 17, 2013)

*autocycle*

Can I bring my 41 or is it a hanging tank thing  ..


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 17, 2013)

The problem is, mine is now at the back of the rotation. It will be something like 24 months before that bike is back out to be seen again.
It wouldn't be fair to the other bikes to get bumped just for a photo shoot.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 17, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> The problem is, mine is now at the back of the rotation. It will be something like 24 months before that bike is back out to be seen again.
> It wouldn't be fair to the other bikes to get bumped just for a photo shoot.




STOP IT Marty. But yes I know what you mean. There at plenty that have not taken there turn yet. We must share


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 17, 2013)

If you bring more than one bike is there a place to put them other than in the back of the truck during the ride? I may have to skip out on the ride if I bring multiple bikes for show and tell.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 17, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> If you bring more than one bike is there a place to put them other than in the back of the truck during the ride? I may have to skip out on the ride if I bring multiple bikes for show and tell.




Not really Tim You can only show off one at a time. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't let the Autocycle ride turn into the attack of the killer trailer queens...the photo op is down at the pier...


----------



## prewarkid (Apr 18, 2013)

*eBay msgs*

Good evening guys and gals,
My eBay inbox has been bombarded by CABE members wanting to buy my autocycle.  Thank you for the interest and compliments.   Unfortunately the bike is not for sale.  I feel privileged to own this fine example of a true two owner deluxe schwinn.  Ill make sure to bring it out on the rides and not hide it in a dark basement .


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 18, 2013)

prewarkid said:


> Good evening guys and gals,
> My eBay inbox has been bombarded by CABE members wanting to buy my autocycle.  Thank you for the interest and compliments.   Unfortunately the bike is not for sale.  I feel privileged to own this fine example of a true two owner deluxe schwinn.  Ill make sure to bring it out on the rides and not hide it in a dark basement . 




What autocycle? Pixs please!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 18, 2013)

fatbar said:


> What autocycle? Pixs please!



Nevermind.... Jumped the gun ha.. Yes your AC is beautiful joser!!


----------

